# Post your dark/gloomy/dramatic pieces



## nikola

I like dark and gloomy music, especially if there's something dramatic in it. For example: 
- 'Man with Harmonica' by Morricone
- 'Night on Bald Mountain' by Mussorgsky
- 2nd mvt. from Beethoven's 7th Symphony
- Gustav Holst - Mars
- Prokofiev - Dance of the Nights

So share something yours if you have something like that. Here are some of my gloomy and dramatic pieces. Some of them played with some errors of course, etc.

When I started to compose this one it reminded me of dick, so there it is - Moby Dick!






This one sounded like obvious bloodsucker... it's almost about me!






This is one of my earliest... Jack the Ripper came to my mind.






This one was somehow inspired by David Lynch movies and onyl slightly with Angelo Badalamenti music. The second part of the piece was composed 1 year after the first part of the piece.






This existed only as formless idea in my head, so somehow it translated into something like this.


----------



## nikola

Just another darker piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think your pieces would go a lot further if you repeated the right hand notes only with a different left hand chord. Just my opinion.


----------



## arnerich

My variations on a theme of Scriabin are pretty dark and dramatic.


----------



## nikola

arnerich said:


> My variations on a theme of Scriabin are pretty dark and dramatic.


Nice classical and pretty much conventional piece. I don't see it to be somehow dark. It sounds to me like it would fit over some old silent film.


----------



## nikola

Phil loves classical said:


> I think your pieces would go a lot further if you repeated the right hand notes only with a different left hand chord. Just my opinion.


If I would compose strictly classical music, I would bother about such things, but I like to follow the main idea of my music and not to got lost in the woods.


----------



## Phil loves classical

nikola said:


> If I would compose strictly classical music, I would bother about such things, but I like to follow the main idea of my music and not to got lost in the woods.


It's up to you, but I think it would produce a better effect, regardless of classical or not.


----------



## Billy

Here is one of my somewhat spooky pieces:


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Shostakovich - Symphony #8. It's gloomy, ominous, and menacing. But we finally get that peaceful, major chord in the end.
Pettersson - Just about any of his symphonies. I checked out his 9th a while back. It's pretty dark!
Sibelius - Tapiola. A wonderful use of orchestral forces. I get cold in July just listening to it.
Tchaikovsky - Symphony #6. The beginning of the 1st movement rises from the depths of despair and the rest of the movement gets a handle on it, somewhat. A serenely wondrous, bittersweet coda consoles the listener. The last movement puts to rest the thought that the symphony could end happily. I skip it sometimes because I can't bear the gloom. It is beautiful though, I must say.
Beethoven - Symphony #3 2nd movement. A funeral march that is at times gloomy. It is dramatic, grievously powerful and inspiring all at the same time. Beethoven mixes major and minor in a tug of war for balance. One of the greatest and most influential slow movements in the history of western music. It's most winning qualities are unshakable strength and nobility. Lots of composers have used it as a model for their strongest musical utterances.


----------



## nikola

Billy said:


> Here is one of my somewhat spooky pieces:


It's really dark ambient piece. Though too long for me to be able to listen throughout. I think it would be still effective if it's only 10 minutes long.


----------



## nikola

This was the last one I composed last year and the only one that's not on the piano... it's also kinda 'dreamy dark'.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Most of what I compose is dark/gloomy.


----------



## nikola

Captainnumber36, I remember that piece. Dark and pretty much a good one. Even if it's somehow static and minimalistic, I think it's still pretty much powerful.


----------



## Captainnumber36

nikola said:


> Captainnumber36, I remember that piece. Dark and pretty much a good one. Even if it's somehow static and minimalistic, I think it's still pretty much powerful.


I kind of think being static is something consistent across all my music and that largely has to do with my un-wavering dynamics...no extreme pianissimos or fortissimos.


----------



## Dan Ante

I piece I listened to last night has a dark mood but is a great composition.

The Wood Nymph - Sibelius


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Maleficent is a wonderful movie, isn't it?! I liked the music you put to the video. It seemed very suitable. Thank you! KJ.


----------



## nikola

KJ von NNJ said:


> Maleficent is a wonderful movie, isn't it?! I liked the music you put to the video. It seemed very suitable. Thank you! KJ.


Glad that you like it. I'm usually not fan of such movies, but Maleficent was really good.


----------



## Billy

Thanks, nikola for commenting on my earlier piece. I just have one more, a better one to add to this post about the season.


----------



## nikola

Billy said:


> Thanks, nikola for commenting on my earlier piece. I just have one more, a better one to add to this post about the season.


It sounds like something from 80's horror movies. It is really dark, but 1h and 39 minutes... oh man.. that's really long


----------



## Vasks

Here's my "dark" piece.

I wrote this chamber orchestra piece (single winds and brass) a few years back. It is about the selling out of Jesus by Judas. You'll hear late in the piece the Roman soldiers marching to arrest Jesus, culminating in an orchestral scream. The very first note you hear at the start of the piece (harp note "E") at the end becomes the "E" of a low C major chord hinting that a more joyous conclusion (i.e. the Resurrection) is around the corner.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3urianzk219zrwk/Judas.mp3?dl=0


----------



## nikola

It sounds pretty much like a soundtrack to some movie scenes.


----------

